
ReactNative GitHub: who is allowed to merge PRs? - je42
are only FB employees allowed to merge ?<p>or are there also other people outside of FB to merge ?
======
mtmail
They have their own help/discussion forum [https://facebook.github.io/react-
native/help.html](https://facebook.github.io/react-native/help.html)

~~~
je42
didn't know this one. will check there ! thanks !

